# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  What is URL Masking?

## omilma

Hey..
Guys As far as i know URL Masking means that the visitors to the domain name will be forwarded to your target website, however the URL in their browser address bar will stay the same. Also known as Stealth Redirection or URL Hiding, this will ensure that your company sees the unique domain name and not the target URL

----------


## jessicarobin

URL Masking is the process of hiding the actual domain name of a website from the URL field of the user's browser in favor of another.

----------

adrianh (08-Apr-16)

----------


## Sindin

Omilma,

You got it right and this is particularly best for redirecting to vendor sites and so on for affiliate purposes.

----------


## Wiz

Yep you're right. Thanks for teaching us about the URL masking, do keep such informative posts coming.

----------


## comparepandauk

Informative post. In simple words URL Masking means hiding the original URL(domain).

----------


## vaidhegipatel

Mask or hides URL or domain name can be helpful in many cases; mask affiliate links, track the clicks and conversions, hide your long domain and track the clicks.

----------


## WAHM South Africa

Also called a link cloaker.  You can also use a free service like bit.ly or tiny url to cloak links. If running wordpress, I found using a free plugin called Thirsty Affiliates works well on link cloaking.

----------


## larrypaul

URL Masking is hidding the original domain name of the website from URL Field to the browser.

----------


## AlbernAlbern

In short wording we can say "It means that the visitors to the sector address will be sent to your location website, however the URL in their web browser address bar will stay the same".

----------


## thatiand

There are quite a few ways to mask a URL like Iframe or /pagename.php.

----------


## thatiand

There are also some ways to programmatically change the page being pulled in to resolve relative URLs of links and external files.

----------


## nathanmiller99

Yes it is the true definition of the URL masking.

----------


## rick12

"Domain masking or URL masking is the act of hiding the actual domain name of a website from the URL field of a user's web browser in favor of another name. There are many ways to do this, including the following examples."

----------


## erowman

Nice, this is good to know. Looking into affiliate schemes at the moment.

----------


## Kathy50

Url like "Rootdomain/dlfjlfjlfjdskljdfgimmeallyourmoneyalajdlkaf2131032  klfjfdjldsjf" is not that much intersting or clear to go through ,Very few people would click on it or may be. this is because it doesn't gives you any specific address,where you would be taken. 
URL masking is therefore when you create a prettier, cleaner vanity URL that makes your links more clickable. Some people use "bit.ly," which has tracking purposes, or the WordPress Plugin "Pretty Link".

----------


## jamesstewart1

URL Masking is defined as the visitors to the domain name will be forwarded to your destination website, though the URL in their browser address bar will remain the same

----------


## Samu

Thank you so much for this post, I am starting out on online business and would need this.

----------


## kylojoe

URL masking means that you would like to hide the actual path of the website file. In order to do that, you may always use frame tag. It also means that the visitors to the domain name will be forwarded to your destination website, however, the URL in their browser address bar will remain the same.

----------


## lynsofia

URL Masking means that you would like to hide the actual path of the website file. It means that the visitors to the domains name will be forwarded to your destination website, however, the URL in the browser address bar will remain the same.  So the URL Masking is also known as Stealth Redirection or URL hiding.

----------

